
Pull Request Diff Comments - GitHub - vijaydev
https://github.com/blog/785-pull-request-diff-comments
======
rtomayko
Here's a few review threads in the wild to illustrate:

<https://github.com/legalbox/lb_js_scalableApp/pull/1>
<https://github.com/jnicklas/capybara/pull/271>
<https://github.com/gem/openquake/pull/25>

EDIT: formatting.

~~~
gcb
loved the chuck noris mod on the openquake hudson install

------
dantheman
I'm constantly impressed by the quality of the features released in github --
it truly is world class. Great job, as always.

